# Intel 8265 Wireless - need to reload kernel modules every time?



## noisebloom (Oct 31, 2019)

Hi guys - I'm a long-time FreeBSD user that recently switched from Project Trident to GhostBSD on my ThinkPad x260, and I'm having issues with getting my wifi interface to automatically be detected at boot.

The problem is this: when I manually kldload if_iwm and iwm8265fw, the wlan interface comes up and I can connect without issue. However, when I add these to my /boot/loader.conf, kldstat shows that they are loaded after boot, but there's no wlan interface to use, and in order to get my wifi to work, I have to unload the kernel modules and reload them.

I suspect some sort of timing issue at boot. Ideas?


----------



## noisebloom (Oct 31, 2019)

Hmm, I think my card may actually be an 8260, so perhaps that's part of the issue.


----------



## nekoexmachina (Oct 31, 2019)

Logged in just in time 

Could you please share a bit more about workability of this device?

I have something that is detected as:

```
[    5.345181] iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 8265, REV=0x230
```
 on Linux, and despite me wanting to get FreeBSD going on this particular machine, my previous try was unsuccesful due to connectivity issues (connection to WPA2 router  stopped transmitting packages every now and then, sometimes till reboot sometimes till manual disconnect/connect). In your case, I suppose, you have it working for prolonged periods of time without such issues?


----------



## Phishfry (Oct 31, 2019)

Perhaps you could load the modules via /etc/rc.conf instead of /boot/loader.conf

```
kld_list="if_iwm iwm8265fw"
```


----------



## noisebloom (Nov 1, 2019)

I ended up resolving this issue by following the resolution given here, i.e. forcing all of these modules to load:






						229138 – iwm not working when compiled into kernel Intel 8260
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				




nekoexmachina - I had zero issues with my Intel 8260 interface and Project Trident (TrueOS based). No connectivity issues at all. If I do see connectivity issues with GhostBSD, I'll let you know. I don't think the module loaded at boot similarly to what I saw here, but I did manage to resolve it by including the listed modules.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2019)

GhostBSD is a derivative and not supported here.

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


			GhostBSD - Index page


----------

